# About the silver trim.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know what the silver trim that is around the grill, along the trunk on the rear and along the doors is made out of? I find it odd and plain ignorant that gm wants to warn and specify in the owners manual on how to maintain and protect what they call "bright metal parts" (found on page 10-84 of the 2011 LS Manual) yet doesn't specify whether the trim is made out of aluminum or chrome. Does anyone know what material this exactly is since gm wants to warn that using a cleaner meant for one could damage it if is another metal yet wants to keep it a mystery as to which is used as the trim.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

It's just plastic.. But has some type of coating on it, to make it look like Chrome. I am sure someone here will know more, but I do know it's all plastic..


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Snappa said:


> Does anyone know what the silver trim that is around the grill, along the trunk on the rear and along the doors is made out of? I find it odd and plain ignorant that gm wants to warn and specify in the owners manual on how to maintain and protect what they call "bright metal parts" (found on page 10-84 of the 2011 LS Manual) yet doesn't specify whether the trim is made out of aluminum or chrome. Does anyone know what material this exactly is since gm wants to warn that using a cleaner meant for one could damage it if is another metal yet wants to keep it a mystery as to which is used as the trim.


It's polyurethane. .basically a high quality plastic that won't melt when heated.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

So gm went all out there way to pretend they are using either chrome, aluminum, or stainless steel as their trim? So this trim won't rust then? I'd love to see how this stuff is made because it sure looks like metal to me and most older cars with this I've seen if not taken care of have developed rust "dots" or specs and over them indicating at least on those cars they were using actual metal.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Snappa said:


> So gm went all out there way to pretend they are using either chrome, aluminum, or stainless steel as their trim? So this trim won't rust then? I'd love to see how this stuff is made because it sure looks like metal to me and most older cars with this I've seen if not taken care of have developed rust "dots" or specs and over them indicating at least on those cars they were using actual metal.


It's merely, chrome paint that gives the polyurethane a high quality metal look. The paint will eventually peel off if u don't take care of your car but as long as u keep your car cleaned and waxed it shouldn't peel off. After GM came out with the 2006 body style Impala it seems as though they stuck with the chrome theme on all the newer cars. Look at the Malibu's they did the same thing.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So these "Chrome" pieces are safe to seal and wax? What about using a clay bar on them? Are quick detailers and waterless auto washes safe to use on all cruze "chrome" pieces?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

So does this hold up better than metal? Basically it's just like the other painted parts of the car body?


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So these "Chrome" pieces are safe to seal and wax? What about using a clay bar on them? Are quick detailers and waterless auto washes safe to use on all cruze "chrome" pieces?


 Yes, it's best to always wax the "chrome" pieces as you're waxing the car. From my professional experience, I don't know of any wax or silicone based cleaning products that will harm it.Yes, may use a clay bar on the "chrome" pieces but just like the rest of the car, just use a quality quick detailer along with the clay bar and don't do it in direct sunlight. Though, I would not advise putting solvents on the "chrome" pieces. Prolonged use of solvents will eventually strip the chrome paint of any waxes and will deteriorate the paint.



Snappa said:


> So does this hold up better than metal? Basically it's just like the other painted parts of the car body?


 I wouldn't say the chrome paint holds up better than real chrome, no..but it will hold up as long as u take care of it. Yes, it's just like the other painted parts of the car..again I stress just keep it clean and it'll continue to look like real chrome.. Seeing as though it's not real chrome u don't have to worry about it rusting. But if it were real chrome all you'd have to do is keep it waxed and polished.. WAX and POLISH are going to be your best friend in keeping all parts of your car looking brand new..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> Though, I would not advise putting solvents on the "chrome" pieces. Prolonged use of solvents will eventually strip the chrome paint of any waxes and will deteriorate the paint.


In the world of car washing and detailing what would be some examples of solvents?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

The rear applique (triangle) trim is indeed some sort thin metal. 

Mine must have had some moisture that had frozen behind it which pushed the trim away from the applique. Service advisor took his finger and bent it back farther so the technician would see it and replace it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> In the world of car washing and detailing what would be some examples of solvents?


Adhesive remover, paint thinner, lacquer thinner etc..I'm not saying u can't use them but just in moderation.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> The rear applique (triangle) trim is indeed some sort thin metal.
> 
> Mine must have had some moisture that had frozen behind it which pushed the trim away from the applique. Service advisor took his finger and bent it back farther so the technician would see it and replace it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Are u talking about the long chrome piece in the middle of the trunk? It does look like real metal but it's chrome paint.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Are u talking about the long chrome piece in the middle of the trunk? It does look like real metal but it's chrome paint.


Nope. The triangle applique behind each small rear window as illustrated here:



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

This gets even more wacky. Trim that looks metal but isn't metal and a "triangle" that looks plastic but is really metal, if you are talking about that triangle portion directly behind the vent window that is. I'm glad these forums exist because I swear car makers try to make it some mystery as to what **** is made out of so it stands a better chance of falling apart once warranty is expired and you are tempted to get a new car then.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Nope. The triangle applique behind each small rear window as illustrated here:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


oh ok.. I hadn't noticed


----------



## Jockey76 (Jan 28, 2015)

My long trim piece just above the license plate is "corroding", but only on the horizontal plane. 

It can only be seen if I get down real low and look up at it, or when I open my trunk lid (so it's "staring me in the face").

Very disappointing...as the car is still several months less than two years old, and I noticed this last summer when the car was slightly more than one year owned.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bci26401 said:


> It's merely, chrome paint that gives the polyurethane a high quality metal look. The paint will eventually peel off if u don't take care of your car but as long as u keep your car cleaned and waxed it shouldn't peel off. After GM came out with the 2006 body style Impala it seems as though they stuck with the chrome theme on all the newer cars. Look at the Malibu's they did the same thing.


On the impala before the body change they at least deleted the piece on the trunk between the reverse lights. Way better look.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is called 'Vacuum Plating'.....it is not paint.

It is actually a type of chrome that is also found on the chrome plastic parts of toy model cars.
It can develop corrosion.....usually green spots.
Use a formal wax to protect it but avoid chrome polish or 'Cleaner' waxes as they abraid the plating......it is much softer and more scratch prone than chrome as applied to metal.

The material along the bottoms of the glass is a type of chrome appearing plastic with a clear plastic 'tape' applied.....the 'Triangle' is similar in appearance, but is aluminum and also has the clear tape applied.

This process has been used for many years and generally has a long service life if handled with a degree of care.

Rob


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

quick question, someone may be able to answer. The plastic trimming along the drivers and passenger side doors painted chrome. Are these removable? I dont like the look, i would like to take it off but im not sure what it would look like with it off? Anyone have some input on this?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The trim covers the edge of the raw sheet metal stamping edge and the 'Dew Wipers' are attached to it.

The current LS Cruze uses black trim in those positions so just stop by a dealer to see one.

Rob


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

So ironic to wake up and see this post I made about this trim active again since yesterday an idiot tech put scratches on mine on the front of it. So I guess my next question is, how do you remove might scratches from it?? Is it the same as any other painted surface? Please assist.


----------



## Trigger (Feb 26, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has taken these trim pieces off the side, what they are attached with, and how hard it is to put them back on?


----------

